# BLACK N' WHITES



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

[attachment=0:24qgestt]geese2.jpg[/attachment:24qgestt]I'v finally been able to get out this weekend, i'v been working weekends, and a side job the past month, so my little brother, and I headed out.. today's a good day! although waterfowling this past month has been S-S-SLOW! however the difference today has started off with a limit of geese for me, and i'm also purposing to my girlfriend tonight... now doesn't that sound like a good day???


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats to both!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

she said YES!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> she said YES!


If it's not in writing you can still back out. Congrats. I think:-o.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed your hunting days...

Congrats!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Hope you enjoyed your hunting days...
> 
> Congrats!


isnt that the truth!! now your going to find yourself asking for permission to go.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hotspot said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you enjoyed your hunting days...
> ...


 she does have her hunter's safty, although she's not much of a hunter, but that could be an excuse to do an activity, and spend time together right?? 2 birds, no 3 birds with 1 stone. if you count the fact that i'll get to hunt too!... oh boy,,, well, i guess i'll cross that bridge when we get there :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on both.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That's Awsome bro!


----------

